# Ladders...



## mikewhite85 (Jan 26, 2011)

What kind of ladders do you all got???

I mean, particularly for hedge trimming. I have been considering getting something like a 14' step ladder or orchard ladder. Not sure what would be best but I need something TALL. I have a 6' Stihl articulating extension Hedge trimmer (HL something or other I think) and a lousy 8' step ladder. Even with the stihl, i still can't reach the tops of some of these Los Angeles Hedges. I have got 2 HUGE hedges to do on Friday so I need something quick. What have you guys used that was effective and safe. Should I got with an orchard ladder or big step ladder? Any brands in particular?

Any comments such as "get a bucket truck" will be ignored


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 26, 2011)

Get an echo power pruner with extensions and hedge trimmer


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 26, 2011)

Two big tri-pods with a 2x8 plank between them.
Jeff


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jan 26, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Two big tri-pods with a 2x8 plank between them.
> Jeff


 
:agree2:
Stokes orchard / tripod ladders for sure. Get the hard surface kit for the feet so you don't slide around and sidewalks and such. But still, don't over reach.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool Cool Cool. At Bishops Company they have 14' Stokes Orchard ladders w/ hard surface kit for 341. I shall buy one! And maybe another later on so I can make a scaffold as Jeff mentioned.

They also have 16' and 12'. For some reason 16' seems too scary and 12' seems too small to me. I don't know why. The ladder is going to be a beast carting around in my truck though, not to mention storing in my garage. With the recent addition of my alpine magnum (which is amazing by the way!), it is already bursting at the seams 

The echo power pruner is a good idea as well. Maybe sometime down the line. I currently have a stihl HT75 at the moment but that has merely a 10" chainsaw bar and it cannot switch to a trimmer. Thanks for the advice my e-friends.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 26, 2011)

I am planning on buying an orchard ladder come spring. Should I spend alittle extra and get the one with the adjustable front leg? The ladders I saw in Sherrill had em with or with out. I am thinkn the adjust leg is a good thing and worth it cuz I am picturing mounded up mulch beds and making that front leg shorter could be a really good thing. I think I can get by with just a 10 footer no problem.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2011)

orchard ladder we used them i have from 8' to 16' love them


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a 16' orchard ladder. Previously had 12 and 14 foot. I am thinking of making my own 8 or 10 foot orchard ladder using half of an old aluminum ladder.
I can make the wide base on the step side with wood and the leg with wood also. My 12 ft. ladder was all wood.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jan 27, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> I am planning on buying an orchard ladder come spring. Should I spend alittle extra and get the one with the adjustable front leg? The ladders I saw in Sherrill had em with or with out. I am thinkn the adjust leg is a good thing and worth it cuz I am picturing mounded up mulch beds and making that front leg shorter could be a really good thing. I think I can get by with just a 10 footer no problem.


 
Be sure to get the adjustable third leg - adjusts to alittle less than half the total height. Perfect for slopes, steps, etc. And the hard surface kit, a must - sliding even a couple inches will make you pucker when standing 6 feet off the ground. I also use a pad or board for the third leg if it's sticking in soft dirt like a flower bed.


----------



## highasatree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have one of those ladders that ajusts from 6 - 12 ft. step or 6 - 24 extension and folds up to 6 feet. Its a little heavy, but very sturdy. Paid around $600.00.
The last one lasted around 8 years. Worth every penny...Eugene


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 27, 2011)

Never used an orchard ladder, but i have used a little giant ladder. Love it with the leg leveler and work platform. The big one is kinda heavy but easy to move when its closed up. not sure on the height when its set up as a step ladder but somewhere around 10 foot. Sturdy as hell too i can stand at the very top with one leg on the other side and feel very safe. Plus it opens up and allows you to use it like a regular ladder


----------

